# Whats the funniest/idiotic thing



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That you have seen someone you don't know do while up hunting. Mine was deer hunting a while ago and about a half mile from the parking lot a guy was hunting with his wife/girlfriend and he was blowing a buck grunt. Must of thought something would come in.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

A while ago, I was hunting about a half mile in from the trail head. I was using my new grunt call. It was working great because my wife came running in from a half mile out. I almost had her in range when some dude came busting by my set up and scared her off.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I watched 2 guys spend 45 minutes on their hands and knees putting a stalk on my decoy spread on a local river. They about sheet their pants when i stood up as they were taking their guns off safety and yelled HEY!!!!!!! I LMAO after watching it unfold. They turned right around and fled the scene. :twisted: 
I watched a man and woman "rutting" on the rifle deer hunt about 9 years ago down by FL. They were about 400 yards away from me. Blaze orange a blazin'(what they still had on) and everything. Quite the show if you ask me! 8)


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I watched some guys from Cali. with rented horses try to load up an elk. They stuck a hind quarter in one side of the pack and started putting rocks in the other side. My friend and I looked at each other like what the #$%@. We stayed and watched for a while and as they made the climb up the hill the horse let them know he was not having anything to do with it. Rocks went one way the elk quarter another and the horse took off. Once they got the horse settled down and the pack back on we made our way down and showed them you put and elk quarter in each side. We still think its funny everytime we hunt that spot.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The funniest thing was actually something my brother in law did. Me my two brothers, dad, and two brother in laws were all up for the opening weekend a few years ago. Not alot of real hunting going on more jsut brother hanging out. Anyway, it was midday and we were all stting on a hillside glassing a couple draws full of quakies and eating some backpack sandwiches. 
When out of nowwhere my one brother in law says "Oh, theres a deer!" 
My brother asks "Where!?" 
Brother in law replies "On the hill by the tree" 
My brother "What tree?" 
Brother in law "The white one!" 
(This is the good part) My brother replies very sarcastically "Ooooooooh the white one"
Laughter errupted from all, we rolled with hillarity
Brother in law replies angrily "WELL IF YOU HAD HALF A **** BRAIN YOU WOULD NOT WAHT I WAS TALKING ABOUT"
We continued to laugh and he stomped off into the trees to pout (sp) for a while. We still laugh about it every year. The funny thing about it all, after we located the "deer" by the tree. It was a cow elk.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My son had his second elk tag for an anterless elk. (He was successful with his first elk the year before with me and a buddy "holding his hand" on his first hunt) We had split up and was in contact by radio. He called me, "Dad, how can you tell the difference between an Elk and a deer?" I couldn't believe what I had just heard and started to laugh. He had spotted an elk calf and wasn't sure what it was until he saw the cow it was with. Our radio conversation alerted the elk to his presence and he didn't get a shot. A couple days later we had been hunting all morning and again we had split up. About 11 am I called him on the radio and told him it was time to head back to the truck so we could leave. About 11:30 he calls on the radio and says "Dad, I see an elk, what should I do?" My reply, "DOH what do you think you should do?" The next thing I heard was a shot and he came back on the radio, "OK I shot her, now what?"

I still tease him about that hunt.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

A few years ago up by Strawberry on the spike rifle hunt, my buddy and I were walking on a hillside hoping to see the few magically mountain unicorns on the mountain. My buddy stopped to go the bathroom a ways behind me and after he finished and walked up to me he told me some dude on the opposite hill was watching him. I thought to myself, sounds like he's lonely or something and we continued on. I noticed this guy after a while walking along keeping pace with us on the opposite hillside still, I was not too bothered by that until I saw him stop, look long and hard at something about 75-80 yards behind us and then get down on one knee in shooting position. Captain genius then fired off a round, I watched him jack another in the chamber and swear under his breath. We listened knowing that in thick timber like that that an elk would be crashing through it making tons of noise, but nothing. We kept walking and I then noticed the Captain looking at something close to us with his scope on his rifle. I pulled up my binos and sure enough he was looking at us, it was then I flipped him off and yelled "go buy some binnoculars you [email protected]!! He lowered his gun, turned and walked back into the aspen, a true dumb A$$.... that was the last time I hunted up there.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

When I was a young kid in Texas, I was bored duck hunting and started walking the shoreline. I saw a bird run into the bushes and, thinking it was a duck, I shot it. As I picked up my bird (it didn't look like any duck I'd seen before), I heard an door slam and an old man came out of a house I hadn't seen cussing and yelling at me, something about shooting his guinea hen!?!

He took my gun and called the game warden. I walked back to my dad's friend bawling the whole way. We had to pay $20 to get my gun back, and the game warden just looked at me like I was an idiot. But I learned what a guinea hen was!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Was on a muzz deer hunt many years back. A Calif. hunter had a Utah moose tag. We clued him in on a nice bull. He shot it late that evening and stopped at our camp to thank us. 4 days later they come into our camp and ask for help to get the moose off the hill. The dumbies had gone to Kemmererr and bought all the 1/4 inch sisle rope in town and were trying to winch the bull up the hill. The rope was broken in about 100 places and retied. It was a very funny thing to think two grown men would do such a thing. We skinned and quartered it and had it loaded in their truck within an hour. It cost them a large chunk of hind quarter and the hide.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is pretty funny and sad sorta, I was out phez hunting with my buddy (who thank god doesn't hunt anymore) and his dad. we were walking the edge of a corn field, my buddies dad had just killed a nice rooster and the dog was walking it back to him about 20 yards back. right then another phez comes bustin balls right at us, i reached up and crumpled him easy but he was on a terminal path towards my friend who was none the wiser, in fact he still claims he didn't even see the bird or hear the shot, but that roost comes down nose to nose with my buddy knocks him and his gun to the ground.

he's sluggin around this old school single shot 20 ga, it hit the ground goes off and put 4 bb's in his dads BUTT and took out one of the dogs eyes. At the time it was a bit scary, but you can't get the three of us together without that story being mentioned with tears streaming down our faces because of the hard laughter. i swear that makes me feel drunk just talking about it, because it is so funny now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and I were sitting at camp, mid-day, on the Wyoming deer hunt. We heard a terrible crashing noise in the quakies below our camper and grabbed our rifles and went down to investigate. Deer were running all over, even a cow and calf moose came quirting out of the trees. My brother shot a little 3-point deer that ran out in the sage brush. We gutted the deer and drug it back to camp. 

A little while later a man and a woman stopped at camp and asked us if we had seen a white Chevy 1/2-ton with a utility bed go by. We hadn't seen one......Later another individual came by looking for the same vehicle.....and another, same questions. Soon after, a Deputy Sheriff stopped and asked the same tired questions, kinda in an unfriendly manner. I felt like asking "What's yer agenda officer?

A couple hours later I was walking past the patch of trees on my way out on the evening hunt and heard a chain saws buzzing away in the quakie patch. I walked over there and found two guys with a wrecker trying to pull a white 1/2 ton Chevy pick-up with a utility bed out of the woods!! The truck had ran down a hill for 200 yards and then into, and over, a bunch of quakie saplings at the edge of the woods.

To make a long story short, an oilfield employee stopped at a communications tower to perform some routine maintenance. She got out of her truck leaving it running and went into the tower building. The truck was still in gear and took off across a cow pasture, full of deer hunter tire tracks. The truck picked up speed as it went down a hill, thru some sage brush, and crashed into the patch of trees at a pretty good clip.

So the lady gets out of the building and sees her truck is gone and figures some deer hunter stole it. She then walks back to the gas processing plant and tells her supervisor someone has stolen her truck. They call the cops, and you know the rest of the story....except that the lady was fired.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well the funniest thing I have ever seen was I was hunting ducks on the opener and there was a newbie and the guy next to me says duck high at 2 o clock and at the same time a flock of black birds came flying in at about 3 o clock and the newbie bang with a 3 1/2 inch and practically killed every black bird.

Also some other hunters were calling for ducks like crazy and we watched a seagull circle these hunters for quite a while and then all the sudden it decided that it liked what it was hearing and went into the hunters bang bang bang then some swearing and more swearing then WE SHOT A SEAGULL funniest thing ever!


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

During deer season some 20+ years ago we were going up a steep jeep trail and a young fella comes busting out of the trees and yells "help, help" and runs back into the trees. We thought someone was shot or had a heart attack! 

To our surprise we came upon the guy with a HUGE buck down. As we spoke to him we realized he was a little slow. He explained that his Dad got mad at him and told him to stay in the camper that morning. He was playing solitare and looked up and here was this huge buck, a solid 180. He shoots it out the camper door but has no idea what to do with it.

We showed him how to field dress it and helped him drag it back to the camper. He started thinking about what he had done and got scared his Dad might be mad about him shooting such a big deer. I told him to thank his Dad for teaching him how to hunt as soon as he comes into camp. I wish I'd stayed around to see what happened...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

One cold January morning I was heading up Blacksmith Fork Canyon lion hunting. For those that don't know, the mouth of Blacksmith Fork is similar to Weber or Spanish Fork Canyons with a stiff canyon wind every morning. Anyway, as I was entering the canyon in the predawn gray there was a this gal in a skimpy negligee :shock: posed next to the Forest Service sign while some guy was taking her picture. Mind you, there was 2 feet of snow on the ground at the time and with the cold, fierce wind the windchill had to be pushing -40 degrees. To this day I can't figure out what would posses a gal to disrobe and stand out there under those kind of conditions....... :?:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is one of those "you had to be there" funny stories. Three of us were muzz elk hunting in deep snow. We had the usual camo on, but one guy had a Tyvek white suit over his hunting gear. It blended in extremely well, as most white camo comes across looking a bit on the blue hue side, but his was exactly like the snow.

From a great distance we spotted a nice bull laying down under a lone pine in a grove of quakies. We decided we could sneak up on it and get it laying down. We began our stock and as we got closer we all put our index finger to our lips meaning total quiet from here on in. We had to cross a barbed wire fence in our persuit, so I went across first and put a foot on a lower wire and pulled up on the upper wire. My buddy came through and did the same a bit farther down the fence making a very large opening for the Tyvek guy to make it through. This guy had (lost it since) quite a belly and his Tyvek hung up on the barbs. We began to laugh without making any sound, and as we did he kept getting more of his suit hung up. It was the funniest thing I have ever seen and my side still hurts from that laugh. We had tears coming out of our eyes and sides hurting as we laughed and laughed, again without making a sound. The elk wasn't there when we got there either.

We still talk about it today and when someone gets caught up in the fence down on the farm, someone always makes a comment about how they felt like they had a Tyvek suit on.


----------

